# Java Applet unter Firefox wirft Fehler



## DonAqua (22. Februar 2008)

Hallo ich habe ein Java Applet geschrieben was in der Eclipse auch ohnen Problem läuft. Im Firefox wirft es den Fehler java.security.AccessControlException: access denied. Das komische ist das es bei einem Kollegen einwandfrei läuft aber da auch nur wenn er es unter Firefox startet. Im Internet Explorer wirft es auch den Fehler. Also schließ ich mal drauf das es an der Einstellung des Firefox liegt. Aber wo da?

Würd mich über Hilfe freuen.

Gruß Don


----------



## Anime-Otaku (22. Februar 2008)

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass das Applet irgendwas auf der lokalen Festplatte machen will und das nicht darf. Normalerweise muss man vorher ein Zertifikat akzeptieren, dass das erlaubt....sagt zumindest der 1. Google Eintrag dazu -.-

http://www.captain.at/programming/java/

Aber da wir nicht mehr über das Applet wissen können wir nicht wirklich das Problem eingrenzen.


----------



## DonAqua (22. Februar 2008)

Das Akzeptieren vom dem Zertifikat kommt auch und ich akzeptiere es auch. Das Applet greif auf nen DB2 Datenbank zu aber das müsste nicht das Problem sein da ich dort alle Recht habe. Und Weil das Applet erst nach einem Login darauf zugreift und nicht von vornherein. Am Anfang soll eigentlich nur ein Auswahl Pannel anzeigen und noch nicht mal dies macht es. Firefox fängt an das Applet zuladen, bricht es ab und gibt dann in der Konsol die Fehler melden aus:  





> java.security.AccessControlException: access denied (java.util.PropertyPermission java.home read)
> at java.security.AccessControlContext.checkPermission(Unknown Source)
> at java.security.AccessController.checkPermission(Unknown Source)
> at java.lang.SecurityManager.checkPermission(Unknown Source)
> ...


----------



## Anime-Otaku (22. Februar 2008)

dann würde ich mal schauen was passiert hier: 
at Auswertung_PLAN_TABLES.getConnection(Auswertung_PLAN_TABLES.java:348)

und ob vielleicht das damit zusammenhängt:
Exception in thread "thread applet-Auswertung_PLAN_TABLES" java.lang.NullPointerException


----------



## DonAqua (22. Februar 2008)

Dies kann eigentlich nicht daran liegen weil es muss an den  Browser Einstellungen liegen. Weil wie oben schon beschrieben läuft das Applet ja bei einem Kollegen dort aber auch nur im Firefox.


----------



## Anime-Otaku (22. Februar 2008)

Jein, aber durch das was du an dieser Stelle machst, wird die Sicherheitsverletzung scheinbar ausgelöst.

Achja die API sagt zu der Exception:

"This exception is thrown by the AccessController to indicate that a requested access (to a critical system resource such as the file system or the network) is denied."


http://java.sun.com/developer/onlineTraining/Programming/JDCBook/appA.html

java.util.PropertyPermission grants access to system properties. The java.util.Properties class represents persistent settings such as the location of the installation directory, the user name, or the user's home directory.


----------



## d0x (23. März 2008)

Ich hab bei http://www.wsIRC.net den selben fehler.

Ich versuche auf Umgebungsvaribalen zugriff zu erhalten. Allerdings tritt dieser fehler nicht immer auf.

Hat schon jemand eine lösung?


----------

